# Meet my kitten Aphro! (WARNING: pictures galore!)



## julebean (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's my litttle bundle of love   !!

Hey mama.. what's for dinner?









You better hurry!!! :evil: 









Leave me alone!! :evil: :evil: 









Bad kitty!









Oops.. not supposed to be in here?









Now if I could only get this thing to turn on.... :?: :?: 









Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition









Yeeeesss???


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Awwww....All of those were great but I think the funniest by far is the one where she is in the keyboard slot thing lol..


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Great pictures!
Your kitty is absolutely adoreable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those pictures were so sweet, now don't forget to take the cat out of the pan


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

OMG, what a CUTE lil bundle of love you have there. I really loved those pics, they are to cute!

~LilJoe~


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Those pics are so cute. Let the kitty casserole cool b4 serving.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ooooooh! I love black kitties, and I love medium-length/long hair on cats, so this kitty is perfect to me! It looks like such a sweetie, and what a funny name!


----------



## julebean (Jun 22, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Ooooooh! I love black kitties, and I love medium-length/long hair on cats, so this kitty is perfect to me! It looks like such a sweetie, and what a funny name!



Aphro is short for Aphrodites.. the Greek goddess of LOVE


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Awww...she's just beautiful!!!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what an adorable baby!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Very cute and very Fluffy :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

julebean said:


> Aphro is short for Aphrodites.. the Greek goddess of LOVE


Oh! Haha -- I didn't even think of that. I thought it was because your kitty is black and puffy, like an afro.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

he looks like he's a very naughty kitty!

He's going to be a handful when he gets bigger haha.

Great pictures


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

What a gorgeous little girl! Looks like she is extremely playful! 8O


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

What a cutie. I hope she doesn't fall out that window!!!!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

reeeeka said:


> he looks like he's a very naughty kitty!
> 
> He's going to be a handful when he gets bigger haha.
> 
> Great pictures


You think she looks naughty??? I think you're too used to Satan.  That She looks like a doll to me, but maybe it's just my rose-colored glasses.


----------



## Seabiscuit (Jul 10, 2005)

What an absolute doll, and what a personality to go with it!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> You think she looks naughty??? I think you're too used to Satan.


It's the eyes haha...very naughty eyes. :twisted: <<<


----------



## julebean (Jun 22, 2005)

oh man.. naughty is definitely an understatement.. i've been dying to catch her climbing on the curtains/screens on film... even though she's not supposed to be doing it heheh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Cute pics of a cute kitten.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

she lookks adorable


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL I saw the thread title and thought "Aww, it's named after me!"  Funny how online personas can become so significant.

Adorable little one you have there!


----------



## peppersmom (Apr 20, 2005)

How cute! I love the swimsuit addition one! "Look out Pamela, here I come!" :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a doll!! She looks just like Velvet did as a baby.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww so cute....and so fluffy  


I love your kitty...me wants one!


----------

